# Deere 650H or Cat D5G?



## waukshaw

I'm going to be using this dozer for all-around duties: construction-site finish work, general dirt pushing, light brush clearing, etc. Seen many choices from 65K to 95K ('00-'03 models). I like the size and haulability of these 2 tractors. Would like some of your opinions before I start looking. Thanks in advance.


----------



## motoxdk24

cat, parts are everywhere if need be


----------



## 2004F550

we run mostly cat machines and parts are nice but we tried both and the 650H and a D5G and the 650H is much better in many ways, now a D5N is a different story.....


----------



## dirt digger

as much of a CAT guy that i am i would have to say Deere on this one. I personally have never run either, however my cousin runs a Deere 650 full time. He's run the CAT D5 also, and says that the Deere is far more powerful, responsive, and has better torque. As far as parts Deere is getting pretty popular, there should be plenty of dealers around.


----------



## waukshaw

Thanks for your replies. I found a 2000 model D5C Hystat for $43K near my location. It has 2400 hrs and 80% U/C. Not what I set out for, but a good bit less $. Assuming overall condition is good to very good, is this a good machine and is the price OK? Also, I'm not familiar with the advantages or disadvantages of a Hystat machine. Anybody have some info on that?

Thanks again


----------



## dirt digger

Hystats are great. They have infinite speed control so when doing final grading around a house it makes it so much easier. 43K seems like a decent price, and 2400 hours is like new on a good CAT. what will u be pulling it with?...a tandem axle dump?


----------



## waukshaw

That is what I'm planning on. But for now, I'll be using a 2-axle Ford L8000 and a tandem-axle lowboy. Are the Hystat trannys long-life and reliable? Expensive to repair?


----------



## BobcatS250

waukshaw, if you're looking at a D5C Series III or older, the 650H will blow those away. Completely, utterly, dominate them.

The D5G puts things a little closer, and at this point, it's a matter of operator preference.

Hystats are easy to use -- they don't require clutches or brakes to steer the machine. Like on a Cat skid steer, the left joystick controls speed and direction... simple as that. As far as durability goes, their components are pretty minimal -- you won't have to overhaul gears or clutch packs. Time will tell how well the Deere and Cat designs hold up, but it shouldn't be any great shakes.


----------



## ShannonS

*ever tried komatsu?*

We bought a brand new komatsu D41p last march, and the thing compared (in my opinion) to cats blows them away. But also with that the komatsu has a direct drive which (in my opinion) seems to have alot more power than a cat. I have operated the 550 H i think it was for awhile, good little machine. Gets into tight spaces and such, little lacking power i think. Cat has that D5C good little machine but the hydro-stat sucks on them. Again (in my opinion not wanting to start a war here.) Cause I know for a fact i can keep up with 10 straight trucks and 1 belly dump hauling all day and 2 roller tractors doing a job 200 feet wide and 600 feet long building pad.With fill at one about 9ft something and the other end was like a foot of fill. And parts are good too, and dont say it cant have parts close by for it cause its made in japan cause its not. The D41's are made in brazil, the D5's are made in spain and deere i would have to say iowa or ill. Or canada since i heard they just closed a plant up their. But i have run D5 c's, H , AND 3 different M models all the way up to an D8. Not an M but still the old two lever and two pedal system. It just depends on what ur using it for and we do about what ur describing. The only thing that has broke for me was the right side door window when a tree jumped up and got it, had the window same day from dealer.And i know they are about 15 to 17 thousand less than cat. And u can angle the blade to the left to 55 degrees for transport so the width of blade can go inside width of tracks.


----------



## BobcatS250

I believe the D41 competes with the D5N and 700J, not the D5G or 650J. Furthermore, it's impossible to angle the blade 55 degrees left and right -- you might be able to set its pitch at 55 degrees to the ground, but a figure of 25 or 30 degrees is more reasonable for angling abilities.

It's good to know that Deere isn't Cat's only competitor, though -- it'll force some more innovation from everyone.


----------



## ShannonS

Dozer Equipment

D41-6 uses box construction of the back plate while using high-tensile-strength steel in moldboard to ensure extended service. Hydraulic hoses for blade angling and tilting are covered with steel plates for protection from damage.

- Overall Length With Dozer Blade Capacity (SAE) Blade
Width X Height Max. Lift Above Ground Maximum Below Ground Tilt Adjustment:
L.H. Tilt Adjustment:
R.H. Blade Angle:
L.H. Blade Angle:
R.H. Additional Weight:
Dozer equipment Additional Weight:
Hydraulic control unit 
D41P-6 Power Angle Tilt Dozer 16’ 
4880 mm 3.4 yd³ 
2.6 m³ 10’ x 3’6”
3045 mm x 1060 mm 3’4”
1010 mm 1’7”
490 mm 1’7”
490 mm 2’1”
645 mm 55º 25º 3,480 lb
1580 kg 485 lb
220 kg 
*D41P-6 Power Angle Tilt Dozer 16’
4880 mm 3.8 yd³ 
2.9 m³ 11’ x 3’6”
3350 mm x 1060 mm 3’4”
1010 mm 1’7”
490 mm 1’9”
530 mm 2’4”
710 mm 30º 25º 3,660 lb
1660 kg 485 lb
220 kg 

Right off the komatsu web site, D41-P6 that is what i have and it does angle left 55 degrees. check it out.


----------



## crazymike

This probably isn't of much help, but something to keep in mind.

If you have a green John Deere ag tractor with X engine in it and need a rebuild it might cost $2000.

If you have a yellow John Deere loader with the same X engine in it and need a rebuilt, it might cost $3000+. Yellow equipment seems to be double the price in many cases. I guess it's easier to charge more for commercial equipment rather than ag equipment.

So... if you check parts prices and the deere has crossover parts for engines, etc... you might be able to save money on parts.

That said, I have quite a few hours on a cat dozer and love it


----------

